# A Simple "One Algorithm" Method



## ostracod (Nov 29, 2009)

Recently I devised a Rubik's cube method which calls for the memorization of only one move sequence (and does not require commutators or even conjugates). My goal was to devise a beginner's method which was easy to learn, without concern for efficiency. I searched around the forums a bit, and I couldn't find anyone who had done a similar thing.

The move sequence itself is:
F2 R' U' F R F2 R F R2 F' R2 U R

It is 13 moves long, generated by cube explorer. I designed it in such a way so that:
- It swaps the FD corner pair
- It swaps the FD and FR edges
- When performed twice, it flips the FD and FR edges
- When performed four times, it orients the FU corner pair

Using only this algorithm, it is possible to execute each of the steps below to solve the cube:
1. Position corners.
2. Position edges.
3. Orient edges.
4. Orient corners.

The "trickiest" part for a beginner would probably be step 2. To cycle the FL, FD, and FR edges, the solver must first perform the algorithm normally, then mirrored from right to left. (To cycle in the opposite direction, the mirror may be performed first.) Other than that, it is pretty straight forward.

Am I the first to think of such a method?

PS: Note how I put "Algorithm" in quotes in the thread title, since an algorithm TECHNICALLY can be any sequence of moves... ;U It should really read "One Move Sequence Method", but for colloquial reasons I have decided to use "Algorithm" instead.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey, just a quick question, is it possible to solve a cube with just the Sexy Move, it's inverse, and cube rotations?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm, too tricky for a beginner


----------



## ostracod (Nov 29, 2009)

Hee hee heeee... I have actually considered making a "sexy move only" method before. If I make any discoveries on this matter, I will tell you right away.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

ostracod said:


> Hee hee heeee... I have actually considered making a "sexy move only" method before. If I make any discoveries on this matter, I will tell you right away.



Awesome.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Hey, just a quick question, is it possible to solve a cube with just the Sexy Move, it's inverse, and cube rotations?



Yes, You can use it to cycle pieces & stuff. You can solve the whole cube using just R U & rotations, I've done it before.

EDIT: I got up to COLL, anyone have RUR'U' only algorithms for it?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a quick question, is it possible to solve a cube with just the Sexy Move, it's inverse, and cube rotations?
> ...



I know, in fact, you don't even need that R in there, just use U. But I want to know if all solutions are possible with what I stated above.


----------



## ostracod (Nov 29, 2009)

ACTUALLY....

I am pretty sure that it is IMPOSSIBLE to solve the cube with just the sexy move. This is because if you have a parity, there is NO way to solve it using the sexy move (since the sexy move has an even number of moves). So there goes all your hopes and dreams. :|


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

ostracod said:


> ACTUALLY....
> 
> I am pretty sure that it is IMPOSSIBLE to solve the cube with just the sexy move. This is because if you have a parity, there is NO way to solve it using the sexy move (since the sexy move has an even number of moves). So there goes all your hopes and dreams. :|



I hate you. just kidding that would be mean.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a quick question, is it possible to solve a cube with just the Sexy Move, it's inverse, and cube rotations?
> ...


ya. put messed up corners on D face.
put misoriented corner at DFR. do sexy move an even number of times 'till it's done. then do a ADF (adjusting of the D face) until you have another bad corner at DFR, and repeat.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



That's sweet Now for the U perm.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 29, 2009)

I like to see what algs do:
F2 R' U' F R F2 R F R2 F' R2 U R

Also, solving an entire cube (up to a U-turn/parity) with R U and rotations is trivial.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

ostracod said:


> I am pretty sure that it is IMPOSSIBLE to solve the cube with just the sexy move. This is because if you have a parity, there is NO way to solve it using the sexy move (since the sexy move has an even number of moves). So there goes all your hopes and dreams. :|


Yes, but you can solve up to the point where you are a U off, and I think most solvers could fill in the rest.

This is a pretty cool idea (although solving only permutation first would be really tricky to most people). I had a similar (and similarly silly) one-algorithm solution idea a while ago, where the alg was essentially an R-perm on U except that the corner swap was BUR-BUL instead of UBR-UBL. So you could solve all the edges intuitively with this (ignoring corners), and then solve the corners with an A perm ((alg z' alg z)2) and a two-corner flip ((alg x y2)4). Of course, it's not a very practical method, considering that it takes about 5 minutes to execute...


----------



## ostracod (Nov 29, 2009)

True, you could solve the cube up to one quarter turn away from being solved using only U'RUR', and then turn that face. I was talking miniGoing's challenge quite literally (ONLY sexy move!).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

ostracod said:


> True, you could solve the cube up to one quarter turn away from being solved using only U'RUR', and then turn that face. I was talking miniGoing's challenge quite literally (ONLY sexy move!).


ah, I see. I was using it more like: Set up, algorithm, set up, algorithm.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> ostracod said:
> 
> 
> > True, you could solve the cube up to one quarter turn away from being solved using only U'RUR', and then turn that face. I was talking miniGoing's challenge quite literally (ONLY sexy move!).
> ...


If you're using setups, who needs algs? Everything can be solved with clever applications of "U", properly set up. (It's pretty easy to figure out how to do a Jperm this way, and if you can do that you can do anything.)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > ostracod said:
> ...



No what I actually meant was that I might use a U Sexy move*2 U2 Sexy move etc.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 29, 2009)

I can solve a cube using only "R" and cube rotations.

Oh my god I am so smart!


----------



## ostracod (Nov 29, 2009)

I suppose one could solve the cube with only x, y, and U... Only 2 kinds of rotations, and 1 face turn. Isn't that how some of those clunky slow Lego solvers work? ;P


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 29, 2009)

My challenge is that you are only allowed to use these "algorithms"

-R U R' U'
-R' U' R U
-R U' R' U
-R' U R U'

Cube rotations are allowed, but there can be no set up moves.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 2, 2009)

This is not always possible because of parity issues 
Allowing at most one U move as a parity fix, it's fun. I solve first the edges then the corners (it's IMHO easier because (sexy move)^3 is edge-preserving).


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> ostracod said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty sure that it is IMPOSSIBLE to solve the cube with just the sexy move. This is because if you have a parity, there is NO way to solve it using the sexy move (since the sexy move has an even number of moves). So there goes all your hopes and dreams. :|
> ...



Heard of plus 2? I guess that wouldn't count though. It is pretty cool just using sexy move, and quite fun too.


----------

